# Integrate Download Manager in Mozilla FireFOx???



## jiteshbhimani (Jun 27, 2005)

Can any one help me to integrate Download Manager such as DAP in firefox browser so that downloading starts in DAP instead of mozilla's default download manager......?


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 27, 2005)

_Thread moved here_


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 27, 2005)

Easy method: Go to DAP's Tools>Options>General and check the box that says, "Integrate Mozilla/Firefox"

Manual method: This procedure, I came across in many forums. Sometimes works, sometimes doesn't.

Anyways, browse to the DAP installation folder and copy a dll file named *dapop.dll*. 

Now paste this file in the Plugins directory found in the Firefox installation folder. Rename the file to *npdap.dll*

Close all browser windows and restart. Hopefully it will work now.


----------



## Biplav (Jun 27, 2005)

hmm. dexter had mentioned this sometime back.
well copy the dapop.dll from the dap directory 

then paste the file in 
ur directory(c)\program files\mozilla firefoz\plugins\
paste it in the plugins folder.
now rename the file to "npdap.dll"(without quotes)

i am not sure whether this will work,coz on my machine sometimes it downloads with dap and rest of the times which dap cant download(like files on rapidshare and megaupload), it downloads with its own download manager.
try it and tell me whether it works or not.
and btw wat version of firefox are u using


----------



## Biplav (Jun 27, 2005)

oops!! i think i was a bit late.anyways i was typing so didnt see that someone had already posted. will delete it later on.
btw ctrl_alt_del: the integration doesnt work. 
when i check the button it asks me to make sure that i have netscape installed.
so i think this one is for netscape and not firefox.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

dude u have not posted the dap version

i am using 7.4 and integratio is enough
7.2 integration works

below 7 the integration doesn't works
so copy the dll file mentioned by others and u will have dap integarted

check out the tutorial at www.speedbit.com


----------



## saROMan (Jun 27, 2005)

well there are many Plugins available

FlashGot

GetRight

FlashGet

DownloadWith 0.0.7

Fresh Download


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

Flash get is recommended


----------



## mariner (Jun 27, 2005)

yah flashget works fine here with firefox.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

saROMan said:
			
		

> well there are many Plugins available
> 
> FlashGot
> 
> ...



hmm but waht about DAP..he has asked it for also
any plugin for DAP ?


----------



## Biplav (Jun 28, 2005)

@expert no 1: me using dap 5.4 as dap 7 didnt give me the same speeds and used  to take tons of memory.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jun 28, 2005)

As far as I remember, FalshGot doesn't support DAP. Will have to check their list again.


----------



## Arun Kumar (Jun 28, 2005)

Hope this link have some use

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic...order=asc&highlight=downloading+help&start=15


----------



## alib_i (Jun 28, 2005)

jiteshbhimani,
best option for you is to use a well known extension called DownloadWith 0.0.7
*www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=203&hl=downloadwith
It will work very well

-----
alibi


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jun 28, 2005)

alibi thanx for reply,
but where to install it
i mean the .XPI extension?? i am not able to open it??
Do i have to copy it somewhere.....


----------



## alib_i (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah .. you copy it to your hard disk
then do a 'open with --  firefox'
firefox will open a small window saying 'software installation'
click on install now

after it is installed .. you can modify its settings from tools->extensions window
how to modify settings --> *downloadwith.mozdev.org/screenshots.html


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 16, 2005)

please tell me in details on how to use Flashget with firefox , i am unable to get flashget on the right click menu of firefox...


help


----------



## gsmsikar (Aug 16, 2005)

please tell me in details on how to use Flashget with firefox , i am unable to get flashget on the right click menu of firefox...


help


----------

